# Libnodave und ACCON-MPI-Adapter USB



## kaimay (14 September 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe schon seit längerem libnodave in Verbiondung mit dem Netlink-Pro Adapter unter DotNet ohne probleme in Betrieb.

Für ein DatenLogging projekt soll ein ACCON-MPI-Adapter USB verwendet werden. Unterstützt Libnodave diesen Adapter?

Was gibt es sonst noch für Alternativen zu diesem Adapter? Ich benötige keine Netzwerkschnitstelle da ich direkt auf einen Hutschienen PC fahre. Das ganze sollte von Libnodave unterstützt werden.

mfg
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-0][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## seeba (14 September 2007)

Er würde es rein theoretisch unterstützen, wenn STEP7 Komponenten installiert wären. Sauberer wäre die Lösung mit Ethernet oder eben einem seriellen MPI-Adapter.


----------



## kaimay (14 September 2007)

Hallo

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort. Step7 ist nicht installiert, das ganze läuft unter Linux. 

Läuft der Serielle ACCON-MPI-Adapter mit Libnodave?

Ethernet möchte ich vermeiden, da ich nur eine einzige Schnitstelle habe und keinen Switch aufstellen will. Die Schnittstelle ist schon für das auslesen mit dem PC reserviert.

Ich habe gesehen das bei Libnodave ein Kernel Modul für USB dabei ist, läuft dieses Modul nur mit dem Siemens USB Adapter? Hat da schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## seeba (15 September 2007)

Das Kernelmodul ist wohl für die Unterstützung des SIemens USB Adapters gedacht. Der serielle MPI Adapter von Deltalogic sollte auch mit libnodave problemlos funktionieren!


----------



## kaimay (18 September 2007)

Vielen dank für deine Mühe. Ich werde das dann mal testen und mein Ergebniss Posten.


----------



## Zottel (19 September 2007)

kaimay schrieb:


> Vielen dank für deine Mühe. Ich werde das dann mal testen und mein Ergebniss Posten.


Ich glaube, das Kernel-Modul ist für 2.6.13. Für höhere Kernel-Versionen ist ein patch dabei, der nicht von mir stammt. Er sool aber laut Rückmeldung anderer Menschen funktionieren.
Das Modul tut nichts besonderes, es stellt lediglich den Adapter als serielle Schnittstelle /dev/ttyUSBx zur Verfügung. Der Siemens-Adapter selbst erscheint wie eine "Reihenschaltung" von USB/seriell und seriell/MPI-Adaptern.
Wenn das beim ACCON-Adapter nicht ander ist, sollte es auch funktionieren, mit zwei möglichen Unterschieden:
1. Der Adapter enthält einen der Standard-Chips für USB/seriell, z.B. PL2303 und funktioniert mit diesem USB-Treiber.
2. Der Adapter hat eine andere Hersteller Kennung, dann mußt du diese in das mit libnodave gelieferte Mdul eintragen und es neu kompilieren.
Laß mal hören, wie es gegangen ist!


----------



## kaimay (23 September 2007)

Das ganze wird noch eine weile dauern. Es sollen nun erstmal die werte aus einer Vipa Steuerung in eine Datanbank geschrieben werden. Also über Iso over TCP das funktioniert soweit super.

Ich hoffe das ich dann demnächst den Accon USB MPI Adapter in die Händer bekomme zum testen.

Oder kennt jemand zufällig einen 3,5" Industrie PC mit integrierter MPI Schnittstelle + Library zum ansprechen? Darf auch gerne was kosten.


----------

